

What bitcoin needs: A walled garden - stuckk
http://classfy.com

======
stuckk
An outline of the plan [http://classfy.tumblr.com/post/20711443868/outline-
for-class...](http://classfy.tumblr.com/post/20711443868/outline-for-classfys-
bitcoin-integration)

~~~
astrofinch
You should've submitted that instead...

